# Verzeichnis wie im Windows Explorer in einem JTree anzeigen



## Benji0815 (14. Jan 2010)

Ich hab mich gerade gefragt, ob es in Java wohl möglich ist eine Verzeichnisstruktur wie man sie im Windows Explorer hat in einem JTree darzustellen. Wichtig ist mir dabei das die Hierarchie im JTree zu erkennen ist. Also die Anzeige im JTree soll genauso aussehen wie wenn ich im Windows Explorer "Verzeichnis" als Wurzel habe. 

Man sieht also im JTree "Verzeichnis". Eine Ebene Tiefer befinden sich Unterverzeichnis1 und Unterverzeichnis2. Unterhalb von Unterverzeichnis1 befinden sich Datei1inUnterverzeichnis1.doc und Datei2inUnterverzeichnis1.pdf. Unterhalb von Unterverzeichnis2 befindet sich Datei1inUnterverzeichnis2.html.

>Verzeichnis

>>Unterverzeichnis1

>>>Datei1inUnterverzeichnis1.doc
>>>Datei2inUnterverzeichnis1.pdf

>>Unterverzeichnis2

>>>Datei1inUnterverzeichnis2.html


Ich möchte also ein Verzeichnis auf meinem Rechner in dem JTree anzeigen, wie in der Baumstruktur im Windows Explorer.


----------



## Ebenius (14. Jan 2010)

Natürlich ist das möglich. Ein JTree kann jeden Verzeichnisbaum abbilden. Es empfiehlt sich dabei, ein TreeModel selbst zu implementieren und aus einer FileSystemView zu befüttern.

Vielleicht hilft auch das Sun Java™ Tutorial: How to Use Trees weiter.

Ebenius


----------



## Benji0815 (14. Jan 2010)

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage und würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand darauf antworten kann.

Ist es auch möglich bestimmte Dateitypen in dem JTree nicht anzuzeigen.

Z.B. es sollen alle Verzeichnisse angezeigt werden und alle html Dokumente, aber z.B. keine Pdfs, Bilder usw.


----------



## Ebenius (14. Jan 2010)

Rate mal! 

[SIZE="-2"]:reflect: Wieso soll das denn nicht möglich sein?[/SIZE]

Ebenius


----------



## Benji0815 (20. Jan 2010)

So hab nochmal ne blöde Frage:

Ich möchte in einem JTree wie schon beschrieben, die Daten aus einem Verzeichnis hierarchisch anzeigen lassen, wie in der Baumstruktur beim Windows Explorer.

In dem Verzeichnis befinden sich unter anderem html Dateien aber auch Bilder, Pdfs, Word Dokumente usw.... Bei allen html Dateien möchte ich gerne auch noch Attribute hinzufügen (verschiedene Infos über diese HTML Seite/diese Attribute befinden sich nicht als Datei im Verzeichnis, sondern sind Infos über das jeweilige html dokument/z.B. wieviel content, tiefe) 

[XML]
Ordner
  Unterordner
     Unterunterordner
           Bsp.html
                    Attribut1
                    Attribut2
                    Attribut3
           Bsp.jpg
           Bsp.pdf
     Unterunterordner
  Unterordner
Ordner
 Unterordner
           Bsp2.html
                    Attribut1
                    Attribut2
                    Attribut3
   Unterunterordner
              Bsp3.html
                    Attribut1
                    Attribut2
                    Attribut3
[/XML]

Bei den einzelnen Ordnern und Unterordnern würde ich auch gerne noch irgendwie anzeigen, wie viele HTML Seiten sie enthalten vielleicht im Dateinamen. 

Mit Java RCP/SWT kann man sowas glaube ich ganz schön darstellen. Mich würde jetzt interessieren, ob es sehr aufwändig ist sowas mit einem einfachen JTree zu machen? Vor allem die zusätzlichen Attribute. Ich habe ein wenig Ahnung von JAVA RCP mit Eclipse, würde mir das aber gerne ersparen. Ich beschäftige mich nicht so oft mit GUI Entwicklung und habe deshalb nicht mit allen Swing Elementen große Erfahrung. Deshalb würde es mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jan 2010)

ich möchte ganz unabhängig auf folgenden schönen Link verweisen
Showing the file system as a Swing JTree  Pushing Pixels
der das Dateisystem nett darstellt, sogar mit den passenden Icons

@Benji0815
der Link enthält auch einen Renderer und eigene TreeNode-Klassen für den JTree, 
wenn du das verstehst, kannst du sicher auch weitere Unter-Nodes mit zusätzlichen Inhalt erstellen


----------



## Benji0815 (20. Jan 2010)

Guter Link! Hilft mir weiter. Danke!


----------

